# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Historia e shqiptarëve të vdekur në kampet naziste të përqëndrimit

## Albo

Një bisedë interesante me fëmijët e të vrarëve në kampin famëkeq të Mathauzenit. Flasin Jorgo Papingji dhe Lefter Gjyli


*Vlonjatët e Mathauzenit pa lapidar dhe pa memorial*


*Jorgo Papingji: Skam ku ti vë një lule babait, asnjë lapidar për të vrarët vlonjat të Mathauzenit*

Albert Z. ZHOLI

Një histori e rrallë, një histori e pabesueshme, një histori që përcjell dhimbje të patregueshme. Jorgo Papingji dhe Lefter Gjyli janë dy vlonjatë, baballarët e të cilëve u vranë nga bisha naziste në Mathauzen së bashku me 308 burra të tjerë vlonjatë. Arrestimi I tyre u bë në mesnatën e 15 Mars 1943, u mbajtën një natë në burgun e Vlorës dhe të nesërmen u nisën për në Prishtinë dhe prej andej në Austri. Jorgo atëherë ishte vetëm 6 muajsh ndërsa Lefteri vetëm 4 vjeç. Lajmi për vdekjen e  baballarëve e morën vesh në qershor 1945 me anë të një liste të Kryqit të Kuq Shqiptar. Ata u rritën pa baba, por nga ana tjetër dhe pse prindërit janë shpallur dëshmor, për të 308 të vrarët vlonjat në Mathauzen, nuk ka një lapidar ku fëmijët të vendonin një lule (pasi ata janë pa varr).

*Lefter Gjyli*

Kush nga familja Gjyli është vrarë në Mathauzen dhe si është ngjarja?

Nga familja jonë janë vrarë dy vëllezër, Kristaq Dhimitër Gjyli, me të vëllain Kristofor Dhimitër  Gjyli. Pra që të dy janë vrarë në Mathauzen.

Ne kemi banuar në Vlorë prej kohësh dhe babai im, ishte tregtar i mesëm. Ne jemi një familje patriotësh. Në kohën e luftës, babai nuk shkoi direkt në luftë, në front, por ai ndihmonte luftën me të holla, me veshmbathje dhe me ushqime. Madje në dyqanin e tij bëheshin mbledhjet e ilegalëve dhe vinin të gjithë udhëheqësit kryesorë të luftës në Vlorë. Ai kishte rënë ën sy. Gjithmonë e ndiqnin spiunët megjithëse ai ruhej. Kryetar i Ballit në Vlorë ishte  Vizhdan Risilia i cili e ka spiunuar.  Në sajë të këtyre spiunimeve që ishte përkrahës i luftës, gjermanët kishin kohë që e kishin vënë babanë në rreth të kuq për ta arrestuar. Një natë në orën 12 babanë vijnë dhe e arrestojnë papritur. Së bashku me babanë e Vaso Godos,  Lito Godon, babanë e Aranit Berberit babanë e Jorgo Papingjit dhe shumë të tjerë në lagje. 

Të kanë treguar ditën apo javën që ka ndodhur?

Me atë që më ka treguar nëna dhe të afërmit më vonë, ka qenë rreth 15 mars I vitit 1943. Pra fillim pranvere. Askush nuk e priste të vinin në atë orë, askush nuk e mori me mend se do ti arrestonin ashtu befasisht.

Ku i çuan në fillim?

Në fillim i çuan në burgun e Bashkisë në Vlorë që ishte përballë Bashkisë, I ndante vetëm rruga. Pas një apo dy ditësh i hipën në makina dhe I çuan në Prishtinë. Mësuam vetëm kaq se nga Prishtina do ti nisnin në stacionet më të afërta të trenit për në Austri. Kaq mësuam, asgjë më shumë. Atëherë nuk kishte këtë ndërlidhje që ka sot.  Kristofor Gjyli, ishte xhaxhai im, pas 9 muajsh e arrestuan dhe atë  dhe e çuan në Prishtinë. Edhe xhaxhai ndihmonte shumë luftën dhe spiunët kishin bërë punën e tyre. Xhaxhain e arrestuan në janar 1944. Edhe xhaxhain e çuan në Prishtinë dhe më vonë në Mathauzen. Pra të dy vëllezërit nga një derë ën Mathauzen.  Aty u vranë të dy, aty gjetën vdekjen të dy duke lënë familjet dhe fëmijët vetëm. 

Ju që nga ajo ditë nuk kishit asnjë lajm prej tyre?

Jo. Asnjë, fare. Nuk dinim çfarë bëhej, por prisnim. Unë isha I vogël se kisha idenë shumë. Por shija nënën që qante ditë e natë.

Kur e morët vesh për vdekjen e tyre?

Në vitin 1945, nga muaji shkurt,  ne na erdhi në shtëpi një njoftim i qeverisë, apo më mirë të themi mandatet e vdekjes që I kishte marrë kryqi I kuq në Mathauzen.  Ne hapëm derën e shtëpisë 40 ditë për vakinë. Gratë filluan të qanin  për të dy vëllezërit. Pra një vdekje në mungesë. Unë atëherë isha vetëm katër vjeç dhe nuk I shoshitja mirë gjërat, por e dija çfarë ndodhi. Shtëpia u shtrua me qilima dhe mindere për pritjen e njerëzve. Të dy familjet u mblodhën tek ne madje edhe dy vëllezërit e tjerë që ishin gjallë. U bë gjithë rituali sipas zakoneve tona, sipas traditave tona.

Po nga qeveria shqiptare a u nderuan dy vëllezërit babai dhe xhaxhai juaj?

Po, u nderuan, ju dha titulli Dëshmor i atdheut. Ato ditë erdhën në shtëpinë tonë të gjithë drejtuesit e Komitetit Ekzekutiv  dhe Komitetit të Partisë së Vlorës.

Me statusin e dëshmorit morët ndonjë shpërblim?

Morëm disa vite, më pas qeveria Berisha na e hoqi këtë  shpërblim, dhe nuk e kemi kuptuar kurrë se përse. 

Nga Mathauzen  çfarë dokumentesh keni që vërtetojnë vdekjen e babait tuaj?

Ne me anë të kryqit të kuq dhe të njerëzve kemi marrë të fotokopjuara të gjitha dokumentet origjinale, ku përcaktohej vendi, rrethinat, numri I të burgosurit dhe të dhënat e tjera që përputhen katërcipërisht me identitetin e babait.  Ishte dhe një matrikull metalik me numër për identifikim sa më të saktë. Të gjitha këto, ja i kam këtu në një dosje të veçantë.


*Jorgo Papingji*

Babai im ishte simpatizant i lëvizjes, ishte njeri që e ka ndihmuar me të gjitha mundësitë lëvizjen, pasi ne historikisht kemi qenë një familje patriotike.  Babai  im punonte në doganën e Vlorës, si spedicioner. Kishte vite që punonte aty dhe e njihnin dhe kishte miqësi të madhe në Vlorë. Madje babai dinte dy gjuhë të huaja. Me ato pak kursime që kishte (siç më thoshte nëna) ai ndihmonte me  tërë mundësitë e tij lëvizjen nacional çlirimtare. Ndihma e tij kishte rënë në sy ndaj ai ishte etiketuar nga gjermanët nëpërmjet spiunëve që kontrollonin çdo lëvizje.

Në të njëjtën kohë me babanë e Lefterit?

Ajo ishte dita e gjëmës. Besoj se atë ditë 15 Mars 1943 pasi ajo ishte nata që u bënë më shumë arrestime në Vlorë.  Nëna nuk e mbante mend mirë nga stresi I madh që kaloi, por sipas shumë kujtimeve të miqve, besoj se ajo ditë ka qenë.  Edhe im atë natën  është arrestuar, sit ë gjitha arrestimet e tjera.

Çfarë moshe kishe në atë kohë?

Unë atëherë isha vetëm 6 muaj, isha në pelena (qesh) dhe as dija çfarë bëhej. As kur u bëra një vjeç se kisha idenë. Kur u rrita dhe doja babanë shihja se ndryshe nga shokët e mi babai më mungonte. Më vonë e mora vesh se si ishte e vërteta. Mbaj mend pastaj ku u rrita dhe pyesja nënën vazhdimisht si është historia e babait. Ajo më thoshte ishte natë, ora 12. Ishim në gjumë. Kur dera bie me forcë. Nuk hapëm sytë mirë kur na e shqyen derën dhe u futën brenda. Ishin sulur nga gardhi i shtëpisë dhe jo nga dera e oborrit. Babai nuk kishte arritur të vishej me rrobat e tjera por ishte me rroba nate. Unë vura kujën më tha nëna, por skisha çfarë të bëja. Ata e lidhën dhe e morën me vete sikur të ishte kafshë.

Pra babanë e ke njohur vetëm nëpërmjet tregimeve të nënës?

Po. Unë nuk i kurseja pyetjet dhe nëna me durim më sqaronte çdo gjë që unë kërkoja. Nëpërmjet tregimeve të saj kisha krijuar dhe kam një ide të qartë se kush ka qenë babai im.

Çfarë të veçante ju ka thënë nëna për babanë?

Para se të lindja unë, nëna kishte lindur dy motra. Babai e kishte merak të lindte një djalë për të vazhduar jetën e trashëgimisë familjare. Kur linda unë babai u gëzua shumë, shumë më thoshte nëna. Pas lindjes time ai u bë më i gëzuar. Tani i tha nënës jam i qetë. E kam trashëgimtarin. Tani dhe ju jeni të sigurt. Sikur e parandiente. Sikur diçka dinte.

Si e përjetoi nëna jote këtë gjëmë?

Shumë keq, Jashtëzakonisht keq. Më thoshte se të nesërmen e arrestimit, ne u mblodhëm shumë gra (pasi u bënë shumë arrestime) dhe bëmë demonstratë përpara burgut (tek Bashkia), por më kot. Ata i nisën për në Kosovë dhe më vonë i çuan në Austri. Pastaj nuk morën vesh asgjë. Kjo deri sa erdhi lajmi në vitin 1945.

Kush ishte iniciatori i zbulimit të së vërtetës?

Ishte Kryqi i kuq Ndërkombëtar në përkrahje të të cilit ishte dhe Kryqi i Kuq Shqiptar. Ata shkuan në Austri dhe aty morën dokumentacionin e plotë. Madje ata morën listat e plota, listat e sakta ku dhe si kanë qenë. Me ato lista ato erdhën ën Shqipëri.

Si i sollën dhe ku i vendosën mandatet?

 I solli kryqi i kuq me listë të vërtetuara katërcipërisht dhe me vulën e institucionit ku i kishin marrë.  Gjithë lista u vendos në merkato në qendër të Vlorës.  Ishte një dokument origjinal i marrë në vendin e ngjarjes. Ishte një ditë që për Vlorën ka ngelë në kujtesë. Njerëzit shtyheshin për të parë të vërtetën. Duhet të dimë se në ato ditë arrestimesh u çuan në Mathauzen dhe kampet e shfarosjes mbi 308 burra nga Vlora. Ky lajmërim mban datën 28 qershor 1945. Në merkaton e Vlorës atë ditë u kthye në ditë zie. Kam një kopje të origjinalit të atij lajmërimi n ku babai im  Perikli Papingji mban numrin rendor 10.

 Në sistemin monist a janë vlerësuar dhe përkujtuar këto figura?

Po. Babai u shpall Dëshmor I Atdheut dhe në 5 maj tek ne vinin veteran dhe drejtues të pushtetit në Vlorë. Më pas u lanë në harresë. Kur u shpall dëshmor u bë një ceremoni shumë e madhe nga pushteti vendor dhe Komiteti I Partisë. Na dhanë dhe një shpërblim 5 mijë lekë të reja më vonë por na e hoqën prapë. Ai shpërblim ishte ndihma që na jepte babai për patriotizmin e vetë, pasi nuk na la gjë tjetër dhe ne u rritëm jetimë.

Në gjithë këtë ngjarje kush është pjesa më e dhimbshme?

Është ajo, që ne nuk dimë ku të qajmë prindërit tanë. Nuk dimë ku të vëmë një tufë lule, Nuk dimë se ku të gjejmë një çast prehje në kujtim të prindërve. Është thënë se do të bëhet një lapidar, se do të bëhet një Memorial, apo një përmendore. Është thënë shumë, janë marrë shumë nisma, por asgjë nuk është bërë. Duhet një lapidar i veçantë. Nuk janë përkujtuar asnjëherë, nuk është bërë diçka e veçantë. Ja tani përkujtojmë 70-vjetorin e çlirimit, ku të shkoj ti vë një tufë lule babait, ku? Unë të gjitha dokumentacionin e babait e kam marrë në Austri, ka shkuar vetë mbesa ime dhe e ka marrë me saktësi të plotë.

Ku duhet të bëhet ky memorial?

Aty nga i nisën, përballë Bashkisë ku ka qenë burgu i vetëm. Aty ku kanë qarë me qindra gra për burrat e tyre. Unë 70 vjeç dhe skam ditur ku ti vë një tufë lule babait.

----------

